# 'Temper Tantrums'... how do you handle them?



## Redhawk (Jul 8, 2011)

I never noticed this with other breed puppies I raised, but Tav (10 weeks) definitely has huge temper tantrums when she can't get what she wants.

We went for a long walk this morning and when we got back I left her in her room, right by the kitchen, where she can watch me through the gate. The gate has an opening below she could squeeze through, but she has always respected me when I told her she couldn't do that, it's never been a problem before. She'll sit and watch me from the other side for an hour, no problem. 

Well, this morning after the walk she decided she was going to crawl through. I blocked her with my feet and she started chewing my shoes and scratching at the walls. I kept standing and blocking and told her no again, and she started going all wild, wiggling about and eventually jumping up and giving me not whining, but the high-pitched crazy wailing sounds (very much like a two year old in Walmart when they cant get the candy, or like a cat being strangled).

Eventually it got too much much for me, so I put her in her crate... where she plopped down and immediately fell asleep, after like 5 seconds!!!

I know, I know, I've been meaning to move the gate down the wall a bit for a while, it just hasn't been an issue up until now.

Crating seems to be the best option right now when she goes into puppy fits, although I don't want to use it as a punishment. 

Do you experience the temper tantrums, and how do you handle them?

RH


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Did you turn your back to her when she started acting up?! Or did you stay facing her?


----------



## Redhawk (Jul 8, 2011)

Facing her... do you recommend turning your back?


----------



## Redhawk (Jul 8, 2011)

PS 

I think I know why the change in behavior as well. Since I have land, I started walking her off leash and rewarding her with food every time she stays close to me. We just had a really great. Long walk like that and then came home. So she decided she was going to stay by my side at home too, but I have different rules at home, which she is going to have to get used to... 

But it's nice to understand why she changed behaviors.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm thinking it was because she was tired. I've read that puppies, like children, will often act out when they are tired. Moving her to the crate was a good thing.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

When she gives you any behavior you don't agree with, you automatically turn your back, she shouldn't get rewarded(with your attention) for her bad behavior. I agree with the Kennel, I've had to do that a few times. Not just with my GSD, my lab.... that spoiled brat! ;-)


----------



## Redhawk (Jul 8, 2011)

WW- 

ah, I see... she wanted to stay close to me and she found a way to keep me there. When I moved away crawling through would keep me standing with her, as well as attention.

It's so difficult having a a pup smarter than me


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha, and the smarter than us, will NEVER change.... LMBO!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a temper tantrum, ummm. when a puppy doesn't want
to be contained they whine, scratch at what's blocking them, etc.
is it a temper tantrum when your puppy doesn't want to be crated at night or any other time?? is it a temper tantrum
when your pup sits down and doesn't want to walk???
is constant nipping a temper tantrum? with training and age
you'll have her wrapped around your finger in no time at all.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Haha. My husband and I are dealing with our 9 week old's temper tantrum when we crate him. He jumps up, wails like a banshee and bites the crate. We've been trying to ignore him, but WOW what a tantrum!

We understand your pain. Haha.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Lakl said:


> I'm thinking it was because she was tired. I've read that puppies, like children, will often act out when they are tired. Moving her to the crate was a good thing.


Agreed. Don't worry about the crate seeming to be punishment.
Dogs/pups/kids are often bratty just before they crash.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Lakl said:


> I'm thinking it was because she was tired. I've read that puppies, like children, will often act out when they are tired. Moving her to the crate was a good thing.


It's true, puppies get cranky when tired, just like children. It's interesting to watch the dynamics in the puppy socialization group as puppies start to get tired. They get more reactive.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

A few things on this.. yes they can throw temper tantrums of course not all unwanted behavior is a tantrum but Jinx for one through MAJOR temper tantrums as a pup. If she wanted something and you told her no she would actually flip over on her back and start screaming like she was being murdered while rolling back and forth on her back.. tell me that wasn't a temper tantrum thankfully didn't last long.. just ignored it like I would with a 2 yr old and she grew out of it quickly.

As far as turning your back be careful with that one because it really is a pretty serious correction for a dog/puppy so if you use it on everything you don't like it loses effectiveness and makes you an unfair leader technically. Also, I don't think it was the change from your outside routine I think she was overly tired and they become brats when tired definitely as a young pup lots of forced naps are required and they wake up a happy puppy.

One thing I would like to ask you said outside shes being rewarded for being with you but inside its different rules is she not supposed to be at your side inside? If so thats sending BIG mixed signals.


----------



## Redhawk (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes, occasionally she wines lightly in her crate or when I walk by her gate, but this was qualitatively different from regular whining, the pitch, volume and "frantic-ness" in the whine made it a different thing.

Hmmm, don't know about the mixed signals thing. Her room has always been her safe place she stays while I walk around the house, and she has always had to follow me outside on the leash, I don't think it's too mixed up for a pup to begin to learn. If you reward a pup for peeing outside, but not inside, that is technically a "mixed signal", but still one we expect them to begin to understand. 

In any case, I have taken to crating her for one hour after each walk as she seems to get really excited from the walk and not know how to calm herself down afterwards. I think like babies they need some instruction in how to moderate their moods after they get really excited.

RH


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm just wondering why she needs to be separated while inside? 

The potty analogy doesn't hold. A dog doesn't soil in his den where he sleeps. You are working with his natural instinct and helping him understand that there his "den" is the whole house.

To her, it IS like being punished. I do expect my dogs to learn to stay out of the kitchen while I'm cooking. And they aren't supposed to be in my daughters' rooms. Otherwise, yes they have free roam of the house and where they WANT to be is with their pack.

What you are teaching is "stay glued to me no matter what" while you are outside. Then, after she has been such a good girl, you are locking her away from you. Sure, she will learn it eventually. But you can expect a LOT of confusion until you do.


----------



## Redhawk (Jul 8, 2011)

"I'm just wondering why she needs to be separated while inside?"

Well, not sure what you do, but personally, I don't want her to shower with me, nor can I take her to Walmart. I choose to let stay in her space inside for short periods of time to prevent separation anxiety from developing. There are a lot of things that are natural for dogs and they want to do because it is natural pack behavior. Unfortunately, living in the human world they can't do those things constantly. And I try and help her develop that ability to live in the human world slowly but surely. At 10 weeks I feel it's too dangerous for her to have free roam of a large house.

RH


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> What you are teaching is "stay glued to me no matter what" while you are outside. Then, after she has been such a good girl, you are locking her away from you. Sure, she will learn it eventually. But you can expect a LOT of confusion until you do.


I agree with this, and it isn't to make OP feel bad or guilty, just to understand from the pup's perspective. 

Whenever we train, I always put my pup in her crate afterward (with a treat) to end the session. It's like saying "You did a good job, now it's time to take a break." Yes, there will be some confusion at first, but it won't take long for the pup to understand the routine.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Holmeshx2 said:


> A few things on this.. yes they can throw temper tantrums of course not all unwanted behavior is a tantrum but Jinx for one through MAJOR temper tantrums as a pup. If she wanted something and you told her no she would actually flip over on her back and start screaming like she was being murdered while rolling back and forth on her back....


 
ROFL 

I wish I could have seen that. It must've been a hoot. A couple of years Ago I got tired of dealing with all the headaches involved in feeding horses hay, so I switched my appaloosa, Gothic, to an allfeed that incorporated roughage. I ran out of hay on Sunday, gave him only the allfeed on Monday and came to the stall Tuesday to discovered he'd thrown a tantrum. The walls had been battered. The buckets were knocked off their holder, kicked into the run and stomped on until the broke. The feed holder had been yanked off the wall and pooped on..... His language must have been appalling. I'm glad I wasn't there. 

Jelpy


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

Your pups only 10 weeks! Things will get better =]


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Redhawk said:


> "I'm just wondering why she needs to be separated while inside?"
> 
> Well, not sure what you do, but personally, I don't want her to shower with me, nor can I take her to Walmart. I choose to let stay in her space inside for short periods of time to prevent separation anxiety from developing. There are a lot of things that are natural for dogs and they want to do because it is natural pack behavior. Unfortunately, living in the human world they can't do those things constantly. And I try and help her develop that ability to live in the human world slowly but surely. At 10 weeks I feel it's too dangerous for her to have free roam of a large house.
> 
> RH


that makes perfect sense. The way the original post was worded was that she was never allowed to follow you around the house. 
At 10 weeks, I never allowed free roam, but did keep the pup tethered too me. My housebreaking school of thought (as well as early obedience) is that at 10 weeks, I want that pup on me like white on rice. When I am doing something that required full focus (shower/bathroom/cooking) pup was either crated or tethered in another room where he couldn't get into trouble.
To me, it's the best of both worlds


----------

